# HD TiVo?



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Boo! 

Any sign of an HD TiVo yet - I like my Foxsat HDR, but the interface is pants compared to TiVo...


----------



## TIVO_YORK99 (Feb 14, 2001)

Bloody hell, blast from the past! 

The legendary LJ!

HD Tivo is indeed on its way, they've signed an exclusive deal with Virgin to soft launch before the end of the year - looks as though it will only be in cabled areas though.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

The bad news is it probably won't be hackable  But then itshouldn't need to be


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

TIVO_YORK99 said:


> Bloody hell, blast from the past!






TIVO_YORK99 said:


> HD Tivo is indeed on its way, they've signed an exclusive deal with Virgin to soft launch before the end of the year - looks as though it will only be in cabled areas though.


Aye, heard about the Virgin thing - I guess that would mean having to sign up for cable though?



cwaring said:


> The bad news is it probably won't be hackable  But then itshouldn't need to be


Shame - hacking it's half the fun!


----------



## frobozz (May 2, 2002)

Press release today confirms 1Tb but no info about when, other than later this year

hxxp://pressoffice.virginmedia.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=205406&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1490920&highlight=


----------



## 10203 (Nov 11, 2001)

Thanks for the link


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

By later this year though, that hopefully means by Christmas or at least New Year.


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

LJ said:


> ..hacking it's half the fun!


By the looks of this UI there's nothing you'd need to hack it to add


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

The US premiere hasn't really been hacked yet in the sense of software running on the machine,
but adding bigger drives and backup/expansion has been done already via a modified mfstools.

Also a slight legal point that you never own VirginMedia equipment, digiboxes etc, you're just renting them- so you _shouldn't_ fiddle with it.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> By the looks of this UI there's nothing you'd need to hack it to add


Looks a bit slow. Someone's posted "Slow as s**t" with a reply "That's an understatement."


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> Also a slight legal point that you never own VirginMedia equipment, digiboxes etc, you're just renting them- so you _shouldn't_ fiddle with it.


Indeed. Hasn't stopped some people doing that with their V+'s though, to add a bigger drive. Hope they all eventually get stung for the full retail cost of the box. Would serve 'em right 


VirginMediaPhil said:


> Looks a bit slow. Someone's posted "Slow as s**t" with a reply "That's an understatement."


Meh! Maybe. I didn't really think about it when I first watched it, but maybe. Or it could just be an artifact of the recording of it.


----------



## VirginMediaPhil (Nov 27, 2009)

cwaring said:


> Meh! Maybe. I didn't really think about it when I first watched it, but maybe. Or it could just be an artifact of the recording of it.


To be honest, it looks faster than current Virgin boxes anyway. Am I right in saying they are still using the original software from 1999 but heavily skinned? If so, the new TiVo box will be a Godsend.


----------



## warrenrb (Jul 21, 2002)

I think I read somewhere that the new interface is built in Flash.

I have to say, all those graphics at the top make it look very 'busy'. I prefer the simpler, cleaner current version we run (although things like folders are definitely nice).


----------



## healeydave (Jun 4, 2003)

warrenrb said:


> I think I read somewhere that the new interface is built in Flash.


Yeah, I read that, probably explains a lot!!!

Considering the time-frame, you'd have thought they'd designed it with HTML5 for improved performance, especially since set-top-boxes still have limited power!?!?

Having said that, I suspect a huge part of the infrastructure is based on the previous premiere & hd models and considering how long its taken so far, if they'd have taken this excellent opportunity to revamp the whole UI with current/future technology rather than the old & tired flash, I guess it would not be launching for another 12+ months


----------

